# Hood vs Engine Start



## Caseyk44 (Jul 24, 2019)

Is it possible to start the engine w the hood up, or open the hood while the engine is running? If so, how? Thanks.

Nvrmnd figured it out


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just start the car while the hood is up. The engine running with the hood up is part of many maintenance procedures, including oil changes.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yep. Engine needs to be worked on.


----------



## Caseyk44 (Jul 24, 2019)

I tried. Have smart key. Wouldn't start while the hood was up???


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You can't remote start the car with the hood up. That's about the only limitation.


----------

